# Blue Angel Homecoming Air Show



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just in case you didn't see it advertised in the Off Topic I put it here.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Just in case you didn't see it advertised in the Off Topic I put it here.


Don't forget to post up lots of pics for us landlocked salt sea-lubbing Blue Angel fans.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

We will be there at or before 2. Please let me know if I can assist in any way.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW what a great time!!! Thanks for having us. I will make more chicken wings next year!


----------

